# PSA: Truefire All Access is on sale for $55 today - Now Expired



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I've never used the site but I figure the sale price of $55 USD for access to all of their lessons for a year seems like a good deal. I signed up and am looking forward to learning something new.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you for this. Got it as a year extension. I think it is the best of the online courses site.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

What's the normal cost?

Found it... $250 year


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Well, I guess I'm going to now have to watch 40,000 lesson videos in a year to get my money's worth.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> What's the normal cost?
> 
> Found it... $250 year


Yeah $250 and I think it occasionally goes on sale for $99.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I signed up..just watched 4 or 5 videos and I'm pretty sure I'll get my $55US out of it.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

The real question is....

Who wants to give me their login??


----------



## Duntov (Apr 2, 2021)

That's a great price. 

I am on my third (maybe 4th) renewal and usually get the $99/year deal. I justify it by convincing myself that I just need to spend a few hours on it through the year for it to equal the same in private lessons. I actually spend several hours on it and pick up a few nuggets of information that has improved my playing.


----------



## T-MAC (12 mo ago)

I bought it because of the price. Thanks!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I also bought it... The fact that I can access the lessons on my TV through Roku is what sealed the deal. I'm looking forward to playing a bit each night before going into TV zombie mode.


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 30, 2016)

Rats - I just missed the deal. I did buy a 1 year subscription to “pickup music” back in January. I’ve been really enjoying the bootcamps. TrueFire looks awesome too - definitely more on offer. I’ve subscribed to their emails so hopefully I’ll catch the next sale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I joined Groove3 for 3 or 4 years in a row and used it for about 2 hours in total. Until I master all the free YouTube lessons I won't join them again.


----------



## Wag (9 mo ago)

TrueFire is a great site and service to the guitar community.


----------



## Sgtstiletto (4 mo ago)

Any suggestions on vids that were maybe eye opening?


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm on my 2nd year of $99US. I recommend having GP8 as the majority of lessons have GP8 downloadable tabs for all the examples etc..., (you can't download the actual courses with this membership but having access to the full course while you are a member and the GP8 file is all you need). You also get one free fully downloadable course of their choosing a month to keep forever. They have a mind boggling number of courses on everything and are adding more all the time.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm using TrueFIre since last may. Quite enoying it.
I bought an all access package with the easter sale or something similar. 
During this time of the year they have huge sales and I wonder if I could take advantage of it.

Can I buy another full acces year that will add up to my existing one? Is doable?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Ti-Ron said:


> Can I buy another full acces year that will add up to my existing one? Is doable?


Yes definitely you can. For example my TF expires on November 15th let say. Anytime I purchase before November (even up to a year) it will just extend till November 15th next year. I have been doing that all the time.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

bigboki said:


> Yes definitely you can. For example my TF expires on November 15th let say. Anytime I purchase before November (even up to a year) it will just extend till November 15th next year. I have been doing that all the time.


Thanks!


----------

